# ISO: Guacamole dip



## texasgirl (Oct 14, 2005)

I am looking for a TNT recipe. I have tried to make this only one other time and I used a packaged seasoning and it was NASTY!! Too much salt!!

Anyone that likes avocados have a recipes?
Maybe.....Jkath......Happyavocado....


----------



## amber (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sure Happy Avocado will be along to help you out.  In the mean time, I am no expert on guacomole but this is what I do:

1 fresh avocado ( should be soft to the touch), moosh it up with a fork, leaving some chunks
scallions, as much as you like sliced thin
chili powder, as much as you like
mayo, dont use too much or it will lose the avocado flavor...thats about it!  I eat it with nacho chips, or put it on a nacho platter with chips, salsa, guacamole, cheese.  Yumbo!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Amber!!
Also, how do you make them soften> I only picked ones that I could easily push in the stem, that's what my sister told me to do. I would call her, but, she's always too busy.


----------



## amber (Oct 14, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Amber!!
> Also, how do you make them soften> I only picked ones that I could easily push in the stem, that's what my sister told me to do. I would call her, but, she's always too busy.


 
When you buy the avocado, it should be "ripe", soft to the touch. If you need to ripen it yourself, stick it in a brown paper bag for a day or two and that should ripen (soften) it.

If you stick your thumb into the skin it should leave an indentation. Actually "press" your thumb into it, dont stick your thumb in it


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 14, 2005)

If I stick my thumb in it, I'll just lick it clean, LOL


----------



## licia (Oct 14, 2005)

If the avocados are that soft, they must be ready to use.  I don't put much in my guacamole. I mash mine leaving it chunky, a clove of garlic per avocado, lime juice to make it the consistency I want and salt to taste. A bit of salsa or tomato may be added it you like it that way, but I prefer mine without. Easy but delicious.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks licia! I don't like tomatoes myself, but dh and the boys do. I'll just make my own without. The avocados weren't mushy, I was just able to push the stem in.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's the way I make it:

Mush a couple avacados
Add a couple tablespoons finely chopped onion
A glove or two of crushed garlic
A diced tomatoe if there are fresh ones available
Squeeze the juice of a lime over the top
Salt to taste (important not to leave this out!)

Stir / smash until it's the consistancy you like

mmm Now I'm craving some!


Z


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 14, 2005)

oooh, another avocado thread!yeah!

i made guac for my lunch today. i mashed up some avocados, added a little bit of finely chopped red onion, fresh lime juice and salt and fresh cracked pepper. IMO avocados are so good that they dont need a whole lot of spicing up. sometimes if i am feeling fancy i add a pinch of garlic powder, or some fresh, chopped garlic, or a small amount of chopped tomato (like one tomato to four or five avocados) or a tiny amount of chopped jalepeno. be aware that some people think that adding things like tomatos to guac is blasphemy. i just think its yummy. i have also added a dollop of sour cream to guac... not my preference, but some people love a little extra creamy-ness in their avocado dips. 

my friend and i have an ongoing debate about whether lemons or limes are better in quacamole. i think that lemons are too strong and acidic and that limes add just the right amount of tartness. plus, i believe that lime is more traditional.... she says that i am crazy and that the lemony flavor is what makes it good. lol, well, whatever your preference... add some citrus.

oops, not really a recipe, is it... more like avocado advice. i dont know how much of any ingredient i put in... i just taste it as i go and make sure its good!


----------



## licia (Oct 14, 2005)

My vote is lime - unless you are out of them and can't wait - them lemon.


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 14, 2005)

I made this recipe the other day when visiting my family and it was devoured within 30 minutes.  I don't have exact measurements, I just tasted as I went and adjusted to my taste.

Alvocado's cut into squares
lime juice
garlic chopped
jalapeno
cilantro
onion
tomato cut into chunks
salt and pepper


----------



## SilvrBck (Oct 14, 2005)

I believe the keys to great guacamole are

good, ripe avocados
lime juice
small amount of freshly minced garlic
salt
I've been known to add tabasco sauce, cayenne pepper, or finely diced jalapeno to spice it up a bit. You can add diced onion, cilantro, or tomato, too. Just work off of the base above to suit it to your liking. I would mash the avocados more to make it creamier than add anything like sour cream or mayonnaise. My $0.02.  

Drew


----------



## mish (Oct 14, 2005)

Texas, this one always makes me smile. Follow the little arrows at the bottom of each page to see the next screen. (I do like the way he baked the nachos with cheese to go with.  ) At least I hope it will bring a chuckle.

http://www.himonkey.net/cooking/guac/index.html


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 15, 2005)

Thank you everyone for sharing your ways of making this.Mish, I loved that!! He's so cute. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## amber (Oct 16, 2005)

I think I'll trying adding lime to my guacamole next time.  Good tip!
Mish, that link was cute!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2005)

Texas,

This isn't guac but it was one my dad use to love...We make it every time we have a party or holiday in his memory and because we cannot do without it  The kids also put it on their tacos and burritos.
I'll give you the recipe using 1 avocado with my group we usually use 4 avocados 
1-ripe avocado..hass is best
1-2 cloves crushed garlic
2-tab. evoo
1-tea. worcestershire sauce
about 1/2 c. mayo plus 2-3 tab.  this is hard to measure out..I like a little more mayo than do my girls..so I'd say try a 1/2 cup then add or take away the next time...
salt
Mash avocado, add rest of ingredients, slice up a french or sour dough baggette and enjoy
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 16, 2005)

ooooo, sounds good kadesma!!
I'll definately try that next time. Thanks for sharing that!!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 16, 2005)

Avocado
Finely minced onion and or scallion
Garlic (i make a paste by smashing up with salt)
Lime juice
Finely minced jalepeno or a touch of hot sauce
finely minced cilantro
salt and pepper


Recently I have been adding a t (or more) of jerk paste and omitting salt and hot pepper.  It's yummy.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Avocado
> Finely minced onion and or scallion
> Garlic (i make a paste by smashing up with salt)
> Lime juice
> ...


Jenny,
I like the looks of your recipe, will have to try it ..I just picked up 4 avocados at 39 cents each...Can't not make it now    Thanks for sharing...
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> ooooo, sounds good kadesma!!
> I'll definately try that next time. Thanks for sharing that!!


Your welcome, it's a favorite here...
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 17, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Jenny,
> I like the looks of your recipe, will have to try it ..I just picked up 4 avocados at *39 cents each*...Can't not make it now  Thanks for sharing...
> kadesma


 






 OMG this is not fair, they cost an average of 1€ a piece here!!  I guess I must try and plant one of those pits and see if we can grow them at home....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My guacamole contain

mashed avocado
finely chopped scallion
chopped cilantro
lime juice
chopped and seeded tomato
white pepper

I found that salt is not necessary in guacamole, the flavour seems to be much fuller and pleasant without it.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 17, 2005)

.39 each?  YIKES!  They are like $1 or more here and they aren't that good.  

At .39 I'd have a serious avacado-eating problem!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> .39 each? YIKES! They are like $1 or more here and they aren't that good.
> 
> At .39 I'd have a serious avacado-eating problem!


Jenny, you would not be alone, I've laready done in two of them    I'm going by the store tomorrow and get some that are not ripe and let them rippen on top of the refrigerator...I was really shocked at the price, they went from 1.69 to .39 in just a week!!!  I'm not goning to whine, just BUY 

kadesma


----------



## licia (Oct 17, 2005)

I knew when I saw the price of avocados, it had to be California.  Ours, when on sale, are .99 each. We treasure them though.


----------



## mish (Oct 17, 2005)

Texas, I pretty much like avacados no matter how you slice em.  I would add very little and not over mash.  Some folks like it chunky, others don't.  I add very little, some lemon juice (not lime) chopped onions (red) , if you like add hot sauce. I like to taste the avacado, and on occasion I'll add diced tomatoes.  Some people might add salsa and or sour cream.  Make it your own, to your taste.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2005)

MIsh, I agree, your idea is a good one.Avocado's are just about my favorite thing, just a sprinkle of salt and I eat it like that...Yummy and the taste is heaven   Although, I do like my dad's avocado dip,it's a staple for my family...but an aquired taste for others... 

kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 22, 2005)

Leaving the avacado pit (whole) in the serving dish will prevent the guacamole from turning brown- just make sure no one tries to eat it!!! A trick I learned from a lady at work!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks Shannon!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 22, 2005)

You are very welcome!  





			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Shannon!!


----------



## Constance (Oct 22, 2005)

At .39 apiece, I'd just peel them and eat them with a bit of French or Catalina dressing. (My apologies to the gourmands out there who don't like bottled dressing.)


----------



## kadesma (Oct 23, 2005)

No need to apologise Connie, if you're an avocado lover you eat them the way you like them.. 
kadesma


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2005)

Guacamole in Goodweed's household goes like this (taught to me by a native Californian, my wife).

2 ripe Haas avacadoes
2 tbs. freshly diced ripe tomato
1 tsp. finely minced onion, or 1/8 tsp. granulated onion   
   powder
1 tbs. either lemon or lime juice, depending on what I've got 
   in the house (I too like lime better, but the wife likes 
   lemon)
3 shakes Tobasco Red Pepper Sauce

Mash it all together and serve with tortilla chips or on something Mexican or Tex-Mex, especially burritoes, or tacosmade with fresh corn tortillas.  Also good with enchilada, tostada, shredded beef anything, carne asada anything, etc.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## foodaholic (Oct 24, 2005)

Avocado
Sarrano chiles
Salt

Mix in a little chopped cilantro and roasted tomato.


----------



## mish (Oct 24, 2005)

Texas, came across this one & remembered your post. While I have not tried it (yet), like the idea for a party bite. You could use any recipe of choice. Personally, I would omit the Cilantro and the chili powder and might experiment with won ton skins.

*Avocado In Tortilla Cups* 
. 
10 6-inch corn tortillas 
vegetable cooking spray 
3 large ripe avocados 
2 cups (456 g) plain nonfat yogurt, drained 
1 large plum tomato, seeded and finely minced 
2 tablespoons (20 g) minced shallots or red onion 
2 large cloves garlic, minced 
3 tablespoons (45 ml) fresh lemon juice 
2 tablespoons (30 ml) fresh lime juice 
1 teaspoon (5 ml) chili powder 
dash cayenne pepper 
10 pitted ripe olives for garnish 
minced fresh cilantro for garnish 

Preheat oven to 375°F (190°C), Gas Mark 5. Lightly spray mini-muffin cups with cooking spray. 

Cut tortillas into quarters. Mist tortilla quarters with water and place 1 quarter in each muffin cup opening, pushing down in the center to form a cup. Spray again with cooking spray. Bake until cups are golden and crisp, about 5 minutes. Tip out the cups and cool on a rack. 

Cut avocados in half lengthwise; remove and discard the pits. Using a spoon worked in between the flesh and the skin, remove the avocado half from the skin. Cut the avocado into 1-inch (2.5 cm) pieces. Using a large mixing spoon, mix the avocado with the yogurt, mashing the avocado as you mix to a chunky consistency. Stir in tomato, shallot, garlic, lemon juice, lime juice, chili powder, and cayenne. Cover and refrigerate until ready to serve. 

Cut each olive into 4 crosswise slices. Cover and refrigerate until ready to serve. 

To assemble, spoon some of the avocado mixture into each tortilla cup. Sprinkle the top of each with some of the minced cilantro and top with an olive slice. Arrange on a large serving platter. 
Makes 40 pieces

Another thought - if I recall, there are flavored tortillas out there.  Might want to experiment with one that appeals to you.


----------

